# Beaver Carcasses for Bait



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I trap Beaver in the Osceola/Mecosta County area. Had been selling Beaver Carcasses to someone raising fox. He retired and I'm looking for another way to get the most from my trapping. I usually end up with 20-35 beavers in the 25-50 lb range by April 15th. Have freezer room for 20 .If anyone is interested in using as bait or to feed their dogs pm me to discuss price.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Great cat bait also for you varmint hunters. We used to wedge the beaver carcass in a crotch of a tree and put a 4" wide log slanted for the cat to climb. Worked better then road kill imo.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I heard its great bear bait.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Bear Candy !


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Seems like a waste. Beaver is better eating than Bear any day.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My Grandson traps beaver for the meat, the hide is just extra.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Beaver is great table fair!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I fix a few every season when I know they expired within the last 24 hrs. It's great table fare. I already got 21 this fall. Sell the skulls, castor, fur and tails. Any carcasses not used go to a Eagle Rehabilitation facility in Oil City. Can sell per lb or per carcass.


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

Lol, My main bear bait. Always have a beaver hanging on a bait.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

The old guy who taught me how to trap used beaver carcasses and quarters for everything from bear, and bobcat to mink. Still makes me smile thinking about him saying "everybody loves beaver" when we were running traps.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

So how many beaver would you need? Like one per week per bait? Or would you put one up right when you start the bait and another before you start hunting?


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would stretch the beaver at night for ultimate results. 

Follow this up with sweets the next day.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Ford 800 said:


> I would stretch the beaver at night for ultimate results.
> 
> Follow this up with sweets the next day.


I laughed way too hard at this! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Has anyone used muskrat for bait?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Ford 800 said:


> I would stretch the beaver at night for ultimate results.
> 
> Follow this up with sweets the next day.


My best results was a little cuddling for better results! Just got my snares and SC number yesterday. Full blown Beaver decimation hopefully coming soon. I will need better ice for the pole sets. Going to try to save the rear legs for eating if removal is easy. The rest or all the carcass will be going up in the pines for Coyote bait. Nothing like a free twofor!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Chessieman said:


> My best results was a little cuddling for better results! Just got my snares and SC number yesterday. Full blown Beaver decimation hopefully coming soon. I will need better ice for the pole sets. Going to try to save the rear legs for eating if removal is easy. The rest or all the carcass will be going up in the pines for Coyote bait. Nothing like a free twofor!


The rear quarters come of just like a deer, tasty too.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Ummmm, slow cooked barbequed with sauce!


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm surprised you don't hear more about beaver as a natural food source for bear or really that they even survive as well as they do. When they are up on land chewing on trees they are sitting ducks. My dog used to pounce on them and they would stop and hiss at her. Then once one made it to the water it was game over and he mauled her on the face.

Actually as much as bear are associated with wetlands and riverine habitat it seems that more aquatic critters like muskrat and racoon would get preyed on. But I think black bear have a well known love for plants, mast, and bugs and things that absolutely can't get away. Plus in the fall they are more concerned about carbs and fats than they are protein.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Chessieman said:


> Ummmm, slow cooked barbequed with sauce!


Never tried that with beaver but it sounds good. Cant go wrong with a pot of beaver stew either.


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

I used muskrats fermented for 4-5 years way back. I got a drop of scent in the car, what a terrible smell. i never ask the guy again. It did bring in a big bear but didn't like the shot. Took a smaller bear later.


----------



## Brent J. Clark (Sep 17, 2020)

The number of different kinds of worms would scare you. Fish even have worms. Cook your meat well and enjoy the added protein. Joking,lol.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I think it depends where as the % with the parasite varies depending on where they checked them.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Brent J. Clark said:


> Bears will eat beaver from May until the middle of October and will consume the whole beaver. I asked the trapper about the beavers he was giving me. He said he wouldn't eat them because they have Trickinellosis. He traps from spring until freeze-up ,so I get a lot of beavers.


Trichinosis is extremely rare in Beavers. They do not consume meat which is how the parasite is transmitted. They are known for Giardiasis which is why you don't drink from streams where beavers poop. It will turn your guts inside out for a few days. Not something Bears would transmit to humans.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Anita Dwink said:


> I trap Beaver in the Osceola/Mecosta County area. Had been selling Beaver Carcasses to someone raising fox. He retired and I'm looking for another way to get the most from my trapping. I usually end up with 20-35 beavers in the 25-50 lb range by April 15th. Have freezer room for 20 .If anyone is interested in using as bait or to feed their dogs pm me to discuss price.


Beaver burgers??


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

John Hine said:


> Beaver burgers??


Fix like beef. I'm going to make Beaver Brats this spring and pressure cook some stew meat. Just needs to be cooked thoroughly.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Anita Dwink said:


> Fix like beef. I'm going to make Beaver Brats this spring and pressure cook some stew meat. Just needs to be cooked thoroughly.


I’ve eaten it before, it’s actually really good. Tric is actually worse in bears than beavers. I bet it would make great brats. I had it braised with onions & mushrooms. Heck, I have a skin on the round I just hung in the garage, I did such a terrible job skinning it I could probably scrape a roast off that thing! Lol


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The people down the road take a handful of beaver carcasses every year for their chickens. Says the protein is good for them and egg production. 4 dozen eggs is a good trade for me.


----------

